# A sad sad day



## Sp3k-kid (Oct 21, 2005)

:balls: I knew that my spec was cursed when the MAF went. So i let lil bro drive my car this weekend and ... totaled. He was driving along and the engine powered off on him. This happend to me when it was missfiring at low rpms. Well he started going off road, he was able to restart the car but over corrected and spun into the median ditch in the highway. Apparently he clips some boulders and broke both axles and beat up the door and pannels and such. So it is sitting in an impound lot in spokane but i havent seen it yet. Hopefully my Collision insurance will help pay for it. But for now my baby is DEAD


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

aww im sorry to here that.....damn that sucks.


----------



## Sp3k-kid (Oct 21, 2005)

Yeah. Treasure yours, its like loosing the love of your life.


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

I've been there before, nearly totaled mine about a year and a half ago. I completely broke the front suspension and ripped off the front bumper and the side quarter panel. 5,000 dollars in damages total. luckly insurance covered it, good as new, well not really but drives like it. I'll never drink alcohol again.:givebeer:


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear.


----------



## Sp3k-kid (Oct 21, 2005)

tim788 said:


> I've been there before, nearly totaled mine about a year and a half ago. I completely broke the front suspension and ripped off the front bumper and the side quarter panel. 5,000 dollars in damages total. luckly insurance covered it, good as new, well not really but drives like it. I'll never drink alcohol again.:givebeer:


Like i said earlier i haven't seen the damage just what they told me. Do you think 2 broken axles 3 blown tires and body damage to both sides from sliding inton rocks will get me the Totaled call.


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

Sp3k-kid said:


> Like i said earlier i haven't seen the damage just what they told me. Do you think 2 broken axles 3 blown tires and body damage to both sides from sliding inton rocks will get me the Totaled call.


I'de say so. Its basically twice as bad as mine was. Insurance won't caver that either, right? You weren't even driving it.


----------



## Sp3k-kid (Oct 21, 2005)

my insurance is being way cool and paying for about everything, they are having it moved out of the holding yard today.


----------



## Sp3k-kid (Oct 21, 2005)

The end of my baby
http://myspace-115.vo.llnwd.net/00876/51/15/876655115_l.jpg

Insurance paid off my loan and gave me 1900 bucks :woowoo: she's going to salvage.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

aww poor thing, good luck on your next ride though.


----------



## Sweetass04sentra (Feb 16, 2004)

*Damn*

Damn man i feel sorry, i traded my Spec in on my SRT-4 and i wish i never had...my SRT i turned off the car lot got the stop light, turned right on a double turn lane, and a lady merged over so i of course hadta get over right into a cement barrier, but i feel bad for you, i just figured hopefully that might cheer ya up a bit


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Sp3k-kid said:


> :balls: I knew that my spec was cursed when the MAF went. So i let lil bro drive my car this weekend and ... totaled. He was driving along and the engine powered off on him. This happend to me when it was missfiring at low rpms. Well he started going off road, he was able to restart the car but over corrected and spun into the median ditch in the highway. Apparently he clips some boulders and broke both axles and beat up the door and pannels and such. So it is sitting in an impound lot in spokane but i havent seen it yet. Hopefully my Collision insurance will help pay for it. But for now my baby is DEAD



Nissan just recalled 2003+ sentras for a sensor that causes the engine to stop. 

Chris 92 classic


----------



## Sp3k-kid (Oct 21, 2005)

Well I just found out the real story from my brothers friends a couple of days ago. He fell asleep driving, no engine mal. I don't want to talk to him about it, cause i know i'd kill him.


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

aww man! that makes it even worse.....yeah ide kill him.


----------



## Atl Nissan (May 5, 2006)

Sorry man, that sucks. Thats why I let very few people drive my car.


----------

